# Would moving to a different city disrupt our NHS treatment?



## Judgeyrself (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi,

Myself and my wife are waiting to start IUI (about 10 mnths to a yr away) and I'm due to qualify as a nurse this year. If there are no jobs where I am I was hoping to move... but with us on the waiting list in Glasgow (and having taken 14 months to even get to this point) I was wondering if we'd need to start over somewhere else if I did?

Thanks

James


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi, it could well do. You'd be moving from one ccg to another, if that's what you'd be doing? I know mine I had to be registered at my gp for at least 12 months, I think this is pretty standard too. You'd be best ringing to clarify.
Best of luck. X


----------



## Opal nova (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi there,
We went to an IVF open evening recently (nhs clinic) and were categorically told not to move house! Seems like different areas have such different funding arrangements that moving will definitely affect what you're eligible for - so may be worth doing some research if you have a few options. Suspect you'd be put to the bottom of any waiting list - but with a 10-12 month wait where you currently are, perhaps you'd even be seen sooner in a different area!? All the best for those tricky decisions x


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Judgeyrself - Congrats on qualifying as a nurse this year (it is a great profession, I am one too!) We asked our clinic about moving as well and was told not to as it will effect the funding. I would try to avoid moving if at all possible. Really hope you can find a job.


----------

